# Taille Documents iCloud anormalement élevée



## gigab (18 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train d’optimiser mon stockage iCloud et ai supprimé à partir de mon iPhone, des documents que j’avais en double ou dont je n’avais plus besoin. 

Seulement après suppression, la taille du dossier documents iCloud n’a pas bougé. Ça me met presque 400mo de données alors qu’en allant dans iCloud Drive sur le Finder, j’ai tout au plus 12-15mo !

La synchronisation entre mes devices se fait bien mais comment faire pour que l’espace de stockage des documents iCloud redevienne normal ?
Ou alors il y a des fichiers cachés ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, 
iCloud est un outil de synchronisation alors que iCloud Drive est un espace de stockage. 
As tu une sauvegarde ou une synchronisation iPhone ou iPad, le calendrier, Notes, tes contacts...un ensemble de service qui utilise du volume.
As tu vidé ta corbeille, le Cloud conserve les données supprimées pendant un mois sauf si tu forces la suppression définitive.


----------



## gigab (18 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour 
Merci de ta réponse. Alors quand je vais sur mon iPhone sur iCloud, j’ai bien la ligne iCloud Drive qui indique 366MO. Or, j’avais bien supprimé des documents à partir de là, qui n’apparaissent plus. 

Pourtant quand je fais dans l’app Fichiers>iCloud Drive, j’ai bien environ 11mo et non 366 ... 
ma corbeille est vidée ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Juillet 2019)

Tu n’as qu’un iPhone, pas de Mac, pas d’iPad...?
Tes contacts, notes, rappels, calendriers sont t’ils sur iCloud ?
Dans Réglages> ton identifiant en haut (première ligne)>iCloud...qu’as tu de coché?


----------



## gigab (19 Juillet 2019)

J’ai un iPhone et un Mac mini. 
Tout est coché. 

Mais quand je vais dans « gérer le stockage » iCloud Drive est bien séparé des lignes « mails, messages » etc ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Juillet 2019)

Je ne te comprends pas, même si les appellations Apple laissent à désirer. 
iCloud est un ensemble de services qui se décompose en une synchronisation également appelée iCloud (historiquement la seule à exister d’où la correspondance du nom iCloud avant la naissance de iCloud Drive qui est un espace de stockage intégré à iCloud du moins en termes de volume occupé). 
Dans Fichiers, tu as le volume iCloud Drive et son volume occupé, dans iCloud tu as l’ensemble des services que tu dis utiliser puisque tout est coché. Il est donc normal que les volumes occupés soient différents puisque iCloud comprend le volume d’iCloud Drive.
Par ailleurs, si tu as un Mac, tu peux sauvegarder les données de ton iPhone, dans ce cas ce volume de est également imputé à iCloud.
- Volume occupé de iCloud égale toutes les synchronisations comptabilisables et sauvegardes de ibidules plus le volume iCloud Drive. 
- Volume de iCloud Drive égale ...le volume d’iCloud Drive seulement.
Il est donc normal que iCloud est un volume occupé supérieur à iCloud Drive. Seul le contraire montrerait un dysfonctionnement.
Si tu veux que les volumes soient identiques il te faut tout décocher sauf le Drive mais dans ce cas tu perds toutes tes sauvegardes et synchronisations ce qui serait dangereux en cas de plantage de l’iPhone .
De ton mini tu peux aller sur iCloud.com, tu verras les éléments actifs, la corbeille du nuage, qui n’est pas celle de l’ordinateur évidemment etc....


----------



## gigab (19 Juillet 2019)

Non ce n’est pas ce que j’ai écris ;-)
Je parle bien d’un souci iCloud Drive et non iCloud ..

J’ai iCloud avec tous les services cochés ok ça prend de la place on est bien d’accord. 

Ce qui m’embête c’est dans iCloud, il y a iCloud Drive, qui, comme tu l’écris égale le volume d’iCloud drive seulement. 

C’est là le souci. Ce volume iCloud Drive est noté 366MO lorsque je vais dans mon identifiant>iCloud>gérer le stockage>iCloud Drive, alors que si je vais dans Fichiers>iCloud Drive, comme tu l’écris j’ai son volume occupé. 
Eh bien il y a environ 11Mo de documents

Bien loin des 366Mo donc ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Juillet 2019)

OK, Je n’avais pas compris, dans ton premier message tu parles d’iCloud d’où la confusion.
Dans ce cas là, descends dans la hiérarchie après gérer le stockage > iCloud Drive, tu peux cliquer sur chaque dossier et connaître jusqu’au nom des fichiers et leurs poids.
As tu bien vidé la corbeille dans iCloud.com?


----------



## gigab (22 Juillet 2019)

Oui dans iCloud.com ma corbeille est vide ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (28 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
J’ai exactement le même problème. Le volume affiché pour iCloud Drive dans les réglages iCloud ne correspond pas à la taille de mon stockage dans ce même dossier. Que j’ajoute ou que je retire des documents dans iCloud Drive, ce volume ne change pas.
J’ai appelé 3 fois le service client Apple qui ne comprennent pas non plus la nature du problème. Après quelques manipulations (qu’ils ne souhaitent pas me préciser) ils parviennent à réajuster la valeur du volume affiché dans iCloud Drive à la réalité de ce qu’il contient. Mais, lorsque j’ajoute ou retire de nouveaux des documents, la valeur ne bouge toujours pas.
J’ai tenté diverses manipulations comme tout supprimer puis tout remettre ou encore désactiver iCloud Drive et même iCloud en entier du Mac et de l’iPhone, tout cela est sans succès. 
Si quelqu’un a trouvé la solution, j’ai hâte de la connaître. J’attends l’arrivée des nouveaux OS en septembre en espérant qu’ils permettent de déverrouiller mon problème.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2019)

@joe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ai exactement le même problème. Le volume affiché pour iCloud Drive dans les réglages iCloud ne correspond pas à la taille de mon stockage dans ce même dossier. Que j’ajoute ou que je retire des documents dans iCloud Drive, ce volume ne change pas.
> J’ai appelé 3 fois le service client Apple qui ne comprennent pas non plus la nature du problème. Après quelques manipulations (qu’ils ne souhaitent pas me préciser) ils parviennent à réajuster la valeur du volume affiché dans iCloud Drive à la réalité de ce qu’il contient. Mais, lorsque j’ajoute ou retire de nouveaux des documents, la valeur ne bouge toujours pas.
> J’ai tenté diverses manipulations comme tout supprimer puis tout remettre ou encore désactiver iCloud Drive et même iCloud en entier du Mac et de l’iPhone, tout cela est sans succès.
> ...


G un soucis similaire :



iCloud Drive il y a bien longtemps que je l'utilise plus
1,8 Go je ne c pas d'où il sors je n'ai AUCUN documents. 
Je voudrais bien savoir à quoi correspond l'espace documents prenant tout de même 3,3 Go sur mon espace de stockage iCloud (liseré orange sur iPhone6 iOS 12.4.2)   liseré orange ?


----------



## YveeB (8 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 
J'ai exactement le même problème de iCloud drive saturé par ma messagerie iCloud / Me.com alors que j'ai vidé / effacé tous mes messages et contacts sur mon Mac Pro. J'ai examién tous els dossiers sur iClud drive, tous sont vides.
2 appels de niveaux 2 n'ont pu solutionner le problème.
L'assistance d'appel a fait soit disant appel aux "ingénieurs" qui restent aux abonnés absents depuis une semaine.
je constate à vous lire que contrairement à ce que dit l'assistance Apple ce problème de désynchronisation entre el Cloud et les gestionnaire de messagerie n'est pas nouveau et que Apple ne s'en préoccupe pas...
Je vais donc abandonner iCloud, tant messagerie que drive, et aller sur des systèmes plus fiables.
Mais si vous avez une idée sur comment récupérer la messagerie en supprimant la saturation sur le drive  je suis preneur.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir, 
Que dit dans iCloud.com, les réglages du compte, accessible en haut à gauche d’une page quelconque par la flèche du menu déroulant.
Je suppose que tu as vidé la corbeille de Mail et vérifier l’absence de documents dans les suppressions récentes de iCloud Drive


----------



## YveeB (8 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir,
oui j'ai vidé tous les dossiers (et l'assistance d'Apple a vérifié sur mon écran) de Outlook... comme tous les dossiers sur le drive


----------



## YveeB (8 Mars 2020)

reglages du compet donne une grande barre bleue initutlée mail, avec 5,1Go


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Mars 2020)

Si tu as vidé ta boîte, c’est que la synchronisation patine dans la semoule


----------



## YveeB (8 Mars 2020)

oui, mais après 10 jours ce n'est plus de la semoule c'est du béton et Apple ne sait apparemment pas résoudre le problème, ou s'en fiche en espérant qu'on paie pour avoir plus de place, problème de synchronisation qui semble d'ailleurs très commun comme on peut en voir divers exemples dans le forum...
bref un drive à éviter, et pas digne d'une boite multi-milliardaire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Mars 2020)

Pour ma part je n’ai pas de problème. Mais je supprime au fil de l’eau. Ma boîte n’augmente jamais.


----------



## YveeB (9 Mars 2020)

je supprimais aussi au fil de l'eau et la taille du fichier sur Mac n'a jamais atteint les 5Go constatés actuellement sur le drive.
je retrouvais sur mes PC ces suppressions de message, donc la synchronisation entre clients de messagerie Outlook et mail fonctionnait mais la taille sur iCloud drive continuait à augmenter...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Mars 2020)

un conseil désynchronise 1h ton iPhone de ton Mac ! et resynchronise


----------



## YveeB (9 Mars 2020)

Merci pour le conseil mais je n'ai plus de iPhone depuis plusieurs années...


----------



## YveeB (14 Mars 2020)

(bonne) surprise ce matin : 4,87 Go libres sur iCloud alors que je tentais tous les jours de vider ce qui était vide hormis 2 ou 3 messages qui me parvenaient soudain sans raison apaprente, le chiffre de 5,1 Go d'occupation étant constamment observable... 
les ingénieurs ont dû intervenir, si c'est ça on ne peut guère compter sur leur réactivité
pas un mot d'accompagnement de Apple...
j'ai dû perdre des dizaines ou centaines de messages pendant ces semaines de saturation... c'est pourquoi j'avais commencé à prévenir tous mes correspondants de changer via un autre compte de messagerie
en tout cas c'est une bonne leçon que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier : je ne me sers plus de iCloud que comme compte de messagerie secondaire, aucune envie de me retrouver à nouveau dans cette situation bloquée, pieds et poings liés sinon à devoir payer un racket pour une extension de place, sans rien pouvoir faire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Mars 2020)

YveeB a dit:


> (bonne) surprise ce matin : 4,87 Go libres sur iCloud alors que je tentais tous les jours de vider ce qui était vide hormis 2 ou 3 messages qui me parvenaient soudain sans raison apaprente, le chiffre de 5,1 Go d'occupation étant constamment observable...
> les ingénieurs ont dû intervenir, si c'est ça on ne peut guère compter sur leur réactivité
> pas un mot d'accompagnement de Apple...
> j'ai dû perdre des dizaines ou centaines de messages pendant ces semaines de saturation... c'est pourquoi j'avais commencé à prévenir tous mes correspondants de changer via un autre compte de messagerie
> en tout cas c'est une bonne leçon que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier : je ne me sers plus de iCloud que comme compte de messagerie secondaire, aucune envie de me retrouver à nouveau dans cette situation bloquée, pieds et poings liés sinon à devoir payer un racket pour une extension de place, sans rien pouvoir faire...


IDEM le 25décembre. Apple m'a fait un KDO !


----------

